# pyTivo on Standalone device



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

I have seen a few posts about people installing pyTivo on a NAS and talk about installing on the new fondera router.. 

I am interested in what exact configurations anybody has running.. What exact NAS device and your success with it.. I have been pricing a few NAS devices and I am curious who has pyTivo running on specific hardward..

Thanks


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

Basically I am shopping for a Linkstation and there are a bunch on newegg so I am trying to figure out which would be best to by to attempt pyTivo..


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

Before you go down this route, realize that most NAS devices have a wimpy CPU.

That wimpy CPU might be fine for doing transfers that do not require transcoding (i.e. MPEG2 VOB, .tivo, and MP4 push), but anything requiring transcoding will likely be very slow for transfers because the CPU won't be able to keep up.

You're better off building yourself a FreeNAS from an old machine or a barebones PC.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

most of my movies are mpeg2 and native tivo files. so most (99%) of my transfers don't require transcoding. 

Pros: Low power, large storage
Cons: no transcoding

Will pyTivo run on freeNAS without too much hacking of the freeNAS software..


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

mulscully said:


> Will pyTivo run on freeNAS without too much hacking of the freeNAS software..


I thought someone had done it, but I looked at the old thread and realized they were just talking about it.

Do a search for NAS on the pyTivo forum:

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

It looks like the bases are covere, but several of us have succeeded in running on linkstations. I have run it on both an original linkstation and on a Linkstation Live (the older hardware version).

I use it for serving music mostly, but it can also serve photos and video that *does not* require transcoding.

There is a recent thread indicating that NAS's from NetGear have HMO support built into their DLNA server, so with those you don't have to hack the device, it has TiVo support out of the box.


----------



## icehole (Nov 26, 2009)

mulscully said:


> Will pyTivo run on freeNAS without too much hacking of the freeNAS software..


This is old, but the answer is yes it will.. There is a thread on the FreeNas forums.

https://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/freenas/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2137&start=10#p13617

The solution is on the 2nd page


----------



## ogreinside (Sep 25, 2008)

I recently got this working with FreeNAS 9.3 using the jail system without hacking anything outside the jail. It seems like a plugin wouldn't take much work but here are some instructions https://forums.freenas.org/index.php?threads/how-to-setup-pytivo-in-a-freenas-9-3-jail.26190/


----------

